

MG Siegler Drove More Traffic to Branch.com Than Ten Major Publications Combined - josh_miller
http://jm90403.com/2012/03/14/mg-siegler-drives-more-traffic-than-ten-major-publications-combined/

======
benologist
That's because major publications are actively trying to _prevent_ leaking
traffic to the sites they write about, Siegler doesn't have to worry about
that anymore.

